# NIce little story, "victim treats his mugger right"



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

http://www.npr.org/2008/03/28/89164759/a-victim-treats-his-mugger-right

Things like this actually happen huh? Well, I'm still curious about what will happen with the teen, but what the guy did was really worth something, especially seeing that the teen gave away his knife. What if something kind like that happened to you and you didn't even have to mug someone for it?\

Edit: the capital I in nice was not intentional.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice story. Don't expect it to go that way for you.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Kid was lucky that the guy he decided to mug turned out to be a social worker.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds like a bit of an idiot to me. I could sympathize with a desperate person shop lifting, but anyone willing to hold a weapon to another human being is in a different state of mind and affairs.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Kid was lucky that the guy he decided to mug turned out to be a social worker.


I was thinking the reverse; the victim was lucky his mugger was a desperate kid and not a cracked out junkie.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Nice story. Don't expect it to go that way for you.


Should have shot the little so and so, another guy would have taken the wallet and knifed him anyway..


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Not sure what the moral of this story is... if somebody breaks into our house, should we offer to call them a moving truck?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Not sure what the moral of this story is... if somebody breaks into our house, should we offer to call them a moving truck?


No, no, that's going too far. Just patronise them and say that you see they're really struggling, then make them a coffee and invite them to watch a DVD.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

If I were an idealist and well trained in my career like that social worker(I am a bit the former, but certainly not the latter), and I had an eye for people and felt like taking a risk, which I often do, why not just go with your hunch? It could have gone wrong, the consequence is that you end up dead or in the hospital, but we take plenty of risks that could do that to us in other situations. And perhaps he had a hunch or an eye for the situation. The biggest case I might make is simply this: you don't know, you weren't there, reality can be very different and more flexible in ways that defy a boiling down of a second hand account with your common sense.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It sounds like the would-be victim completely fazed his assailant - great if you can get away with it but the results could have been disastrous. I appreciate his faith in human nature but in a situation like that the odds are not sufficiently attractive enough to convince me it's the right approach.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> It sounds like the would-be victim completely fazed his assailant - great if you can get away with it but the results could have been disastrous. I appreciate his faith in human nature but in a situation like that the odds are not sufficiently attractive enough to convince me it's the right approach.


Han Solo-"Never tell me the odds!"

How's that for realistic inspiration


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> If I were an idealist and well trained in my career like that social worker(I am a bit the former, but certainly not the latter), and I had an eye for people and felt like taking a risk, which I often do, why not just go with your hunch? It could have gone wrong, the consequence is that you end up dead or in the hospital, but we take plenty of risks that could do that to us in other situations. And perhaps he had a hunch or an eye for the situation. The biggest case I might make is simply this: you don't know, you weren't there, reality can be very different and more flexible in ways that defy a boiling down of a second hand account with your common sense.


You answer your own question: death is exactly why I would ignore my hunch, especially as hunches are so often wrong. I would value my own life more than the life of someone willing to kill me for loose change.


----------

